# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  OPEN DARWIN !!!!

## Mick Flemm

Ναι ναι και όμως...

http://developer.apple.com/darwin/

Ενώ κάπιοι με νύχια και με δόντια προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν τον πηγαίο κώδικα (και αποτυγχάνουν  ::  ) κάπιοιάλλοι τον υποστιρίζουν

LONG LIVE APPLE

Ενοείται οτι θα βάλω Mac OS X  ::

----------


## paravoid

To Darwin είναι open-source όχι το MacOSX.
Να δω τι θα το κάνεις...

----------


## nkladakis

> To Darwin είναι open-source όχι το MacOSX.
> Να δω τι θα το κάνεις...


Μήλας σαν να είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα
στη πραγματικότητα το μόνο κλειστό είναι το user interface πράγμα που δεν εμποδίζει όλους να το αντιγράφουν :Ρ
μοναδικός περιορισμός για το μοναδικό unix που μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς και για desktop 

(φιρι- φιρι το πας να ξεκινήσεις flame)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι τι να το κάνω ρε ?

ΕΕΕΕΕ

Μιλάμε για τον Mach  ::  αυτό το ριμάδι μπορεί να πάρει τη θέση ενώς linux setup με άνεση και με πολά καλούδια.

Εντομεταξύ ακούγεται οτι το Mac OS X θα κυκλοφορίσει για x86 (κάποιες εφαρμογές βέβαια που βασίζονται στο emulation θα σέρνονται αφού οι CISC δεν τα πάνε καλά σε αυτόν τον τομέα σε αντίθεση με τους RISC)..


ΑΜΗΝ επιτέλους αυτό το hardware των MAC είναι αδικαιολόγητα ακριβό  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Τι τι να το κάνω ρε ?
> 
> ΕΕΕΕΕ
> 
> Μιλάμε για τον Mach  αυτό το ριμάδι μπορεί να πάρει τη θέση ενώς linux setup με άνεση και με πολά καλούδια.
> 
> Εντομεταξύ ακούγεται οτι το Mac OS X θα κυκλοφορίσει για x86 (κάποιες εφαρμογές βέβαια που βασίζονται στο emulation θα σέρνονται αφού οι CISC δεν τα πάνε καλά σε αυτόν τον τομέα σε αντίθεση με τους RISC)..
> 
> 
> ΑΜΗΝ επιτέλους αυτό το hardware των MAC είναι αδικαιολόγητα ακριβό


Mach θες; Ε βάλε Hurd  :: 
Αμφιβάλλω ότι η Apple θα βγάλει το MacOSX για x86, δεν την συμφέρει...

----------


## nkladakis

> ΑΜΗΝ επιτέλους αυτό το hardware των MAC είναι αδικαιολόγητα ακριβό


Αν πούμε όλοι ότι μια BMW ένα SAAB μια Mercedes μια ferrari ένα cisco!! είναι αδικαιολόγητα ακριβά τότε θα είχες δίκιο Άλλα εγώ δεν συμφωνώ Θεωρώ π. χ. οτι το cisco 1200 AP αξίζει τα λεφτά του, ακόμη και αν στοιχίζει 10 φορές παραπάνω από κάποια άλλα, άπλα λυπάμαι επειδή δεν μπορώ να το αγοράσω  ::  
στη πραγματικοτητα υπάρχει μια διαφορά ,το πολύ 25%, μόνο στα ακριβότερα μοντέλα της, εάν μπορούν να συγκριθούν <<πορτοκάλια>> με μήλα  :: 

http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/article/1646

----------


## shock

Νίκο μην ενθουσιάζεσαι εύκολα. Οσο και να ψάξεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του Δαρβίνου θα δεις ότι δε ξεπερνάνε αυτά του 2.6. Οσο για mach είναι ακόμα νωρίς για mainstream. Αλλωστε δε χρειάζονται τα μεγάλα sites mach αλλά ταχύτητα, αξιοπιστία και scalability. Ο Δαρβίνος είναι πολύ μακριά ακόμα. Επίσης χρειάζεται testing σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μόνο ένα μεγάλο cluster με MacOSX. Μη ξεχνάς ότι εκεί που χρειάζεται scalability η Pixar προτήμησε Linux αντί τα δικά της Mac. 
To ίδιο και η μαμά. Οταν άρχισαν να τη βαράνε (DOS) τα έδωσε έξω σε Linux farms.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ναι βρε συμφωνώ απλά για πειραματισμό το ήθελα, τώρα που το έχω (ας είναι καλά ο trendy) θα του ρίξω μιά ματιά...

----------


## nkladakis

> Μη ξεχνάς ότι εκεί που χρειάζεται scalability η Pixar προτίμησε Linux αντί τα δικά της Mac. 
> To ίδιο και η μαμά. Όταν άρχισαν να τη βαράνε (DOS) τα έδωσε έξω σε Linux farms.


η pixar χρησιμοποιούσε irix μέχρι πριν 2 χρονιά
http://www.architosh.com/news/2002-01/2 ... ixar.phtml
και τωρα mac os x
http://www.ossi-news.org/archives/000287.html
είναι πολύ μεγάλο το εύρος των εφαρμογών για να μπορεί με μιας να περάσει σε ένα μόνο λειτουργικό και φυσικά δεν χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου windows 



> Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μόνο ένα μεγάλο cluster με MacOSX


αυτό το cluster είναι ο 3ος σε δυνατότητες supercomputer με μικρή διαφορά από αυτά που προηγούνται και με κόστος υποπολλαπλάσιο των 
άλλων 1ο:$250million 2ο:$215million bigmac:$7million!!!!

το virginia tech έχει κατακλυστεί (κάνουν ουρά) από αιτήματα από διάφορους οργανισμούς, εταιρείες για να τους φτιάξει τα ίδια!!!
http://www.techweb.com/wire/story/TWB20040127S0003





> To ίδιο και η μαμά. Οταν άρχισαν να τη βαράνε (DOS) τα έδωσε έξω σε Linux farms.


Λαθος, η εταιρία akamai ανήκει κατά μεγάλο μέρος στην apple και έχει μόνο το streaming δηλαδή QuickTime Movie Trailers site και το file distribution γιατί έχει 9700 servers σε 56 χώρες και σύνδεση με 650 δίκτυα Η apple είναι επίσης μεγάλος προμηθευτής της akamai




> Όσο και να ψάξεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του Δαρβίνου θα δεις ότι δε ξεπερνάνε αυτά του 2.6.


και εδώ κάνεις λάθος το mach 3.0 χρησιμοποιείτε τωρα και σου έχω και attach τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά 
θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γράφεις ψέματα και ανακρίβειες γιατί μπορεί να επηρεάσει κάποιους που δεν το ψάχνουν αρκετά

----------


## ocean

Χμμ.... Χωρίς να θέλω να ξεκινήσω ενα OS war εδω μέσα θελω να βάλω μερικά πράγματα στην θέση τους:




> Οσο και να ψάξεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του Δαρβίνου θα δεις ότι δε ξεπερνάνε αυτά του 2.6.


Ναι, ετσι είναι, αλλα συγκρίνουμε μήλα με πορτοκάλια, γιατι προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στο UNIX impementation του Darwin, που υλοποιήται με το BSD compatibility layer. Και βέβαια σε αυτή την περίπτωση μια και τα δύο υλοποιούν ενα "UNIX" λειτουργικό κανουν περίπου τα ιδια. Η διαφορά ειναι οτι το Darwin θα μπορούσε ανετα να "φορέσει" ενα άλλο compatibility layer και να συμπεριφέρεται σαν άλλο λειτουργικό - το linux όμως ;;;




> Οσο για mach είναι ακόμα νωρίς για mainstream.


Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτο. Το Mach project toy CMU (Carnegie-Mellon University) ξεκίνησε το 1985 και τελείωσε το 1994 (Με κάποια περεταιρω δουλειά απο το University of Utah που παρήγαγε το Mach 4). 
Στό διάστημα αυτό πολλοί OS vendors υιοθέτησαν το Mach και γενικότερα την microkernel φιλοσοφία. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω λειτουργικά που ειναι microkernel based:

QNX
BeOS
NeXTSTEP
OSF/1 (τώρα το ξέρετε σαν Tru64)
GNU Hurd (δυστυχως αυτό ειναι φάντασμα)
MINIX (o ...παπους του Linux)
VxWorks (ναι, το OS των αγαπημένων μας Cisco 340AP ειναι microkernel based !!!)
Lynx
Και τωρα κρατηθήτε... αν και δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα τιμητικό, τα ...windows NT, windows 2000 και windows XP ειναι microkernel based !!! (λιγο μπάσταρδα βέβαια μια και ο Process Manager, ο Virtual Memory Manager και ενα μεγάλο κομμάτι απο το system API ειναι ενσωματωμένα στο kernel κυρίως για λόγους ταχύτητας)

MkLinux (να και ενα linuxaki - η μάλλον ενα Linux compatibility layer επανω σε ενα mach kernel !!!)
iSeries OS/400 (Το οποίο τρέχει στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των midrange business systems) 
Και φυσικά το Darwin (και το Mac OSX κατ επέκταση)




> Αλλωστε δε χρειάζονται τα μεγάλα sites mach αλλά ταχύτητα, αξιοπιστία και scalability.


Τι εννοείς μεγάλα sites ? - το οτι οι περισσότερες μεσαιου/μεγάλου μεγέθους εταιρίες χρησιμοποιούν κεντρικά συστήματα που είναι microkernel based δεν ειναι ικανό δείγμα ; (Βλ. την αναφορά στα iSeries systems πιο πάνω) - Πραγματικό παράδειγμα απο την εταιρία μου: Βρές μου εσύ άλλο σύστημα που να διαχειρίζεται πανω απο 250.000 πελάτες με πανω απο 100 concurrent users καθημερινά και 1TB database (database ΟΧΙ filesystem), χωρίς ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ unscheduled downtime μεσα σε 6 χρόνια !!! - Παρεπιπτόντως se επιπεδο CPU χρησιμοποιεί PowerPC επεξεργαστές (οπως και τα Mac  ::  )

Αλλωστε το θέσφατο οτι τα microkernel based λειτουργικά ειναι πιο άργα λόγω συχνότερου context switching ειναι ξεπερασμένο. Ας συγκρίνει καποιος ενα G5 με OSX με οποιοδήποτε Intel P4 μηχανάκι σε αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές κατω απο οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό. Θα δείτε οτι οχι μόνο ειναι συγκρίσιμοι οι χρόνοι αλλα και οτι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το G5 κανει σκόνη το P4. (ναι ναι ξέρω RISC Vs CISC... but this is the real world)




> Ο Δαρβίνος είναι πολύ μακριά ακόμα. Επίσης χρειάζεται testing σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μόνο ένα μεγάλο cluster με MacOSX.


Ναι αλλα αν αναφερόμαστε στο ιδιο ειναι το τρίτο γρηγορότερο στον κόσμο!!! :
http://www.apple.com/hardware/video/virginiatech/




> To ίδιο και η μαμά. Οταν άρχισαν να τη βαράνε (DOS) τα έδωσε έξω σε Linux farms.


Δεν θα το έλεγα:



```
OS, Web Server and Hosting History for www.apple.com 
OS  Server Last changed IP address Netblock Owner 
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.27 (Darwin) PHP/4.3.1  15-Feb-2004  17.112.152.32   Apple Computer, Inc.   
NetApp NetCache  Apache/1.3.27 (Darwin) PHP/4.3.1  14-Feb-2004  17.112.152.32   Apple Computer, Inc.   
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.22 (Darwin) PHP/4.0.6  12-Feb-2004  17.112.152.32   Apple Computer, Inc.   
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.28 (Darwin)  11-Feb-2004  17.254.0.91   Apple Computer, Inc.   
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.27 (Darwin) PHP/4.3.1  10-Feb-2004  17.112.152.32   Apple Computer, Inc.   
NetApp NetCache  Apache/1.3.28 (Darwin)  9-Feb-2004  17.254.0.91   Apple Computer, Inc.   
NetApp NetCache  Apache/1.3.27 (Darwin) PHP/4.3.1  8-Feb-2004  17.112.152.32   Apple Computer, Inc.   
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.22 (Darwin) PHP/4.0.6  7-Feb-2004  17.112.152.32   Apple Computer, Inc.   
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.28 (Darwin)  6-Feb-2004  17.254.0.91   Apple Computer, Inc.   
MacOSX  Apache/1.3.27 (Darwin) PHP/4.3.1  5-Feb-2004  17.254.0.91   Apple Computer, Inc.
```

Φιλικά,
Ocean

----------


## JPG

Τον Darwin δεν τον έκανε open source η apple...ήταν open source, μιας και είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο branch του πυρήνα του FreeBSD.  :: 

Η ομάδα που αναπτύσσει το Darwin συνεργάζεται με την ομάδα του FreeBSD. Για παράδειγμα στην έκδοση 5.3 του FreeBSD θα γίνουν port πολλές βελτιώσεις που έκανε η ομάδα του Darwin. Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τις εκδώσεις του Darwin.

Όσοι ξέρουν λιγάκι από unix, αν ανοίξουν κονσόλα σε ένα MAC με ΜacOS X, θα δούν το filesystem και όλη την δομή ενός FreeBSD.

Απορώ πως μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι η apple μπορεί να έφτιαξε ένα ολόκληρο unix μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια.  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Απορώ πως μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι η apple μπορεί να έφτιαξε ένα ολόκληρο unix μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια.


δεν ισχυρίστηκε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο το αντίθετα μάλιστα η διαφωνία είναι αν η apple έπραξε σωστά που διάλεξε freebsd αντί για linux!!
και αν θέλεις να είσαι open source αν είναι καλή λύση ένα mac?

----------


## macstar

Εγώ επειδή 14 χρόνια τώρα δίνω τη "μάχη" με τα OS που θεωρούνται "mainstream"... λέω πλέον απλά:

- Το καλύτερο λειτουργικό είναι υποκειμενικό και έχει σχέση με τον χρήστη (και κατ'επέκταση με τη τσέπη του, τις γνώσεις του, τις απαιτήσεις του, την διάθεσή του για να μάθει κάτι, μπλα μπλα μπλα...)
- Το Mac OS X και κάθε παλιότερη Version του Mac OS "γέννησε" τα καλύτερα User Interface του κόσμου (και αυτό ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει κανείς)
- Το τι κάνει έναν υπολογιστή "καλύτερο" έχει άμεση σχέση με τη χρήση του... εγώ πχ δεν θέλω 50% fragmentation σε 2 βδομάδες στους δίσκους μου και journaling... ο άλλος θέλει απλά να παίζει τα τελευταία παιχνίδια... κλπ...
- Δεν κέρδισε ποτέ κανείς τίποτα από αυτές τις συγκρίσεις... μόνο έχασε... γιατί απλά δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια...


Ο κάθε άνθρωπος καλείται να κάνει τις επιλογές του... δεν μπορώ να χειροκροτήσω έναν ακόμα πισόβιο που διαλέγει Winblows... αλλά δεν μπορώ να του πω και τίποτα κακό γιατί αυτό ξέρει... αυτό ζητάει... αυτό παίρνει! Εγώ θα του πρότεινα μια παιχνιδομηχανή (κατά προτίμηση όχι του ίδιου κατασκευαστή... ...) και ένα σοβαρότερο OS για τον υπολογιστή του... όμως δεν μπορώ να απαιτήσω να έχει τη διάθεση και το μυαλό για να καταλάβει αυτά που βλέπω εγώ...

Επίσης, τελείως ατομιστικά... προτιμώ να μην γίνει το Mac OS κτήμα όλων των ανθρώπων... ώστε να έχω πάντα δουλειά στο τομέα μου... να είμαι πάντα "think different" και να μην χρειάζομαι antivirus ποτέ... (!)



Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## shock

Καλέ μου nkladakis δε γράφω "Ψέμματα" όπως λες και δεν είμαστε μικρά παιδιά για OS Flames. Κάναμε κάτι τέτοια με Amiga vs PC vs ST hardware και πιο παλιά με C64 vs 6128 και ακόμα παλαιότερα με spectrum vs oric. 
Σήμερα να σου πω την αλήθεια χ_____α τι είναι καλύτερο και τι είναι χειρότερο. Παρόλα αυτά ακόμα είμαι fun των mac και αν είχα την οικονομική δυνατότητα σίγουρα μόνο Mac θα χρησιμοποιούσα. 
Να έρθουμε όμως στα "ψέματα"



> nkladakis έγραψε:
> [quote:0b5c8]shock έγραψε:
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μόνο ένα μεγάλο cluster με MacOSX


αυτό το cluster είναι ο 3ος σε δυνατότητες supercomputer με μικρή διαφορά από αυτά που προηγούνται και με κόστος υποπολλαπλάσιο των
άλλων 1ο:$250million 2ο:$215million bigmac:$7million!!!!

το virginia tech έχει κατακλυστεί (κάνουν ουρά) από αιτήματα από διάφορους οργανισμούς, εταιρείες για να τους φτιάξει τα ίδια!!! [/quote:0b5c8]

Το ότι είναι το 3ο στον κόσμο δεν αναιρεί αυτό που είπα. Και μη ξεχνάς και κάτι άλλο. Η Apple επιδότησε το virginiatech. Είναι η βιτρίνα της. Ακόμα και τα G5 που άλλαξε σε Xserv της τα πούλησε η ίδια μέσα από το δύκτιο της. Αλήθεια αν έτρεχε optimized 64-bit μονολιθικό πυρήνα θα ήταν πιο γρήγορο ή πιο αργό:





> nkladakis έγραψε:
> [quote:0b5c8]shock έγραψε:
> To ίδιο και η μαμά. Οταν άρχισαν να τη βαράνε (DOS) τα έδωσε έξω σε Linux farms.


Λαθος, η εταιρία akamai ανήκει κατά μεγάλο μέρος στην apple και έχει μόνο το streaming δηλαδή QuickTime Movie Trailers site και το file distribution γιατί έχει 9700 servers σε 56 χώρες και σύνδεση με 650 δίκτυα Η apple είναι επίσης μεγάλος προμηθευτής της akamai 
[/quote:0b5c8]
http://www.newsfactor.com/perl/story/22171.html


> To protect its flagship Web site from viruses and denial-of-service attacks, Microsoft has asked for help from an unusual place: a network of Linux-based servers.
> 
> According to Internet security and services firm Netcraft, the software giant has changed the DNS of Microsoft.com so that requests are directed not to its own network but to the Akamai cache servers. Akamai is a network of 15,000 Linux-based servers in locations around the world.
> 
> Using Linux in any aspect of its operations is highly unusual for Microsoft, because the open-source OS is a chief competitor for market share.


Παρόμοια Links και κείμενα έχω πολλά αν θες να σου στείλω. Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο google και στα slashdot φτάνει. Δε σου λέω ότι είναι αναληθή αυτά που λες απλά σου δείχνω που βρήκα αυτά που έγραψα.






> nkladakis έγραψε:
> η pixar χρησιμοποιούσε irix μέχρι πριν 2 χρονιά
> και τωρα mac os x


http://news.com.com/2100-1001-983898.html

Μόλις 1024 Xeon 2.8. Η ILM έχει περισσότερα!

Και εδώ ψάχνοντας στο slashdot-google βρίσκεις παρόμια πληροφορία. Και εδώ δεν αναιρώ αυτά που λες απλά σου λέω που βρήκα τις πληροφορίες.


Και ερχόμαστε στο θέμα mach. Η ίδια απάντηση πάει και στον ocean. Εδώ δε παραθέτω Links. Google is your friend. Το αν η τεχνολογία mach είναι καλύτερη ή χειρότερη από το μονολιθικό kenrel ή αν είναι έτοιμη για mainstream το έχουν συζητήσει ποιο ειδικευμένα άτομα από εμάς εδώ. Μια βόλτα από kernel mailing list archs έχει να σου πει πολλά. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα των ειδικών ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ (όχι στο μέλλον) η ταχύτητα των mach kernels υπολοίπεται του μονοληθικού μοντέλου + μεγαλύτερη πολυπλοκότητα. 
Ocean συγκρίνεις implematation μεταξύ 2 διαφορετικών επεξεργαστών και τεχνολογιών εσύ ό ίδιος το λές. CISC/Risc G5(64-bit) με P4. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή mach kernel ΔΕΝ έχουν τα 2000 ούτε τα XP και ούτε βέβαια τα ΝΤ. Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις την περιβόητη συνέντευξη που πήραν από τον υπεύθυνο της MS που το λέει ο ίδιος. Το να σπάσεις το kernel σε 2 -3 κομμάτια ΔΕΝ είναι mach. Στο φάντασμα που λες (hurd) μπορείς να αλλάξεις το tcp/ip subsystem ΕΝ ΘΕΡΜΩ, το ίδιο και τον scheduler και όλα τα "procs" που απαρτίζουν kernel space. Αυτό είναι mach και εκεί είναι και το πρόβλημα του. Η μεταφορά των μηνυμάτων από το ένα proc στο άλλο. Αυτό που λες context switch. Οσο και να το έχουν βελτιώσει πάντα θα υπάρχει και θα υφίσταται. 
Οσον αφορά το OS/400 δεν έχω ιδέα. Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος. που τα περισσότερα μεγάλα clusters φτιάχνονται αυτή τη στιγμή με μονολιθικές υλοποιήσεις. 
Π.χ Οτι cluster φτιάχνει από δω και εμπρός η IBM (οι διάδοχοι του Big Blue ας πούμε) είναι σε Linux. 

Νίκο όσον αφορά τα χαρακτηριστικά που έστειλες αυτα είναι του MacOS X όχι του πυρήνα. Εγώ μίλησα για τον Δαρβίνο. Κάνε λοιπόν ένα make menuconfig σε έναν 2.6.χ πάρε και ένα PDF με τα αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά του πυρήνα και σύγκρινε. Και ξεκίνα με την επιλογή επεξεργαστή. Το ένα υπάρχει για όλους σχεδόν τους επεξεργαστές και το άλλο για 2 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Επείσης το ένα τρέχει από embeded (ρολόι χειρός, network switches) μέχρι numa συστήματα και το άλλο μόνο σε desktop και xservs. ΟΛΑ αυτά είναι χαρακτηριστικά που δίνουν πόντους στο παιχνίδι. Για αυτά μιλούσα. Οχι για MacOSX σε σχέση με ένα ολοκληρωμένο distribution (kernel+X+desktop+utils).

Συγνώμη αν προξένησα flame ειλικρινά δεν είχα τέτοιο σκοπό. 
Ενας Macfun


Και οcean μαμά είναι μια. Μ$!!!


P.S. Για να χαλαρώσουμε τώρα λίγο. Εχετε ακούσει τα specs του Google? 15000x2 CPUs /4Gigs ram, common filesystem για τη μεταφορά πληροφοριών. Αυτή τη στιγμή ετοιμάζονται να κρατάνε και ιστορικότητα στις αλλαγές των σελίδων.

----------

